# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wezelenburg-Snabel (Gouda)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wezelenburg-Snabel

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsengroepspraktijk Bloemendaal, Gouda

Adres: Lekkenburg 8, Gouda

Website: www.huisartsenbloemendaal.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wezelenburg-Snabel*

----------

